# Happy Birthday born2haunt !



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Have a fantastic birthday!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Bday! Hope it's a great one!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Frank.Wishing you the best in wire and latex.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I hope your birthday is a fantastic one!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Born2!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Born2haunt, enjoy your day!!*


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, B2H!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy bday to the one that got me going with the foam book.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday. Hope it's a great day.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

One year closer to being incorporated into your own haunt!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday born2haunt!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday and many more to come


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A belated Happy Birthday Frank


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Ahhhh, Happy Belated B-day!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy B.B-day!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------

